# iPhone/iPad mail not synching with MacBook



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Lately, and quite suddenly, my iPhone6 and iPad Mini have stopped synching mail (gmail) with my MacBook Pro. Generally, I read my email on my MacBook in the morning and delete most of it. Later in the day I usually check email from my iPhone or iPad. Lately, those two devices are still showing all my latest mail and do not even show my latest messages as READ, much less DELETED. I have done nothing in settings and wouldn't even know how to. Other people do not seem to be complaining about this, so I assume it is not an update problem. If I cannot solve it soon I will make an appointment with an Apple Genius.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just made a discovery! If I first read a message on my iPad, then delete it, the message does not show up in my inbox on the Mac. Therefore, I seem to be syncing from iPad/iPhone to Mac, but not vice versa. Huh?


----------

